# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه اطلاعات

## medad

سلام تو دفترچه حرفی از معدل نزده ولی تو سایت زده معدل بالای 15 یعنی به هیچ وجه نمیشه وارد این دانشگاه شد بعدش ازمون ورودیش چجوریه کسی میدونه آیا؟معدل من13.5

----------


## stifler

ملاک داوطلب ، سایت سنجش هستش ! وقتی تو سنجش هیچ حرفی از معدل نزده بود پس هیچ دوشواری نداره

----------


## HellishBoy

دانشگاه اطلاعات رشته های ریاضیم داره ؟!!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## artim

رشته های موجود در دانشگده اطلاعات

----------


## HellishBoy

> رشته های موجود در دانشگده اطلاعات




ممنون ولی فکر کنم بمیرمم نرم این دانشگاه !!!

----------

